# BMW Recalls 3000 cars as a result of Halifax Ice Winter Storm - Recall 618015RC



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

BMW are great cars and I always had a great experience with different BMW dealerships. About 3000 cars most likely will be recalled and replaced with new cars. And I'm glad that BMW is taking care of that.



> Certain vehicles, which were parked at the port of entry in Halifax during the ice storms in February 2015, may have been exposed to excessive standing water and salt for an extended period due to this isolated environmental incident. Certain MINI models could have corrosion at the starter motor power supply cable connectors, which could lead to the inability to restart the engine following an engine shutdown by the start-stop (MSA) system, increasing the risk of crash causing injury in a traffic situation. On certain BMW models, the lubrication of some internal components within the steering rack may have been exposed to excessive water or salt which could result in higher than normal steering effort or steering binding, increasing the risk of a crash causing injury and/or damage to property.
> 
> In addition, electrical wires and/or connectors in all affected vehicles may have been exposed to water or salt, which could lead to increased electrical system resistance, and increase the risk of fire causing injury and/or damage to property. Correction: Owners should contact their selling Retailer regarding this recall. Affected vehicles will be inspected. Some vehicles will be taken out of service immediately and owners will be provided with temporary transportation until a new replacement vehicle is available. All other vehicles are cleared of this safety concern and may continue to be driven until a new replacement vehicle is available. Due to potential concerns about long term vehicle quality, all affected vehicles will ultimately be removed from service.


Source - Transport Canada

*Effected BMW models*

BMW 2 Series 2015
BMW 3 Series 2014 / 2015
BMW 4 Series 2015
BMW 5 Series 2014 / 2015
BMW 6 Series 2015
BMW 7 Series 2015
BMW i3 2014 / 2015
BMW i8 2014 / 2015
BMW X1 2015
BMW Z4 2015

*Bimmerfest members with recalled cars* 

Beowulf65 - 2015 435i xDrive Gran Coupe - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=866587
ChrisTOronto - 2015 X1 35i m-sport - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=868561
Cammc - 2015 435xi - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=867312

Everybody has different experience with their dealerships. Most of owners are extremely happy with new replacements and how it is being handled by dealerships, but some of owners are not. It would be great to get as much as possible information about what are our rights and what can we ask for.

*Current rumors about recall situation*
Below are some rumors. This is everything so far I could put together from what I've heard. Please feel free to confirm the info or post corrections

1. all affected cars have to be inspected
2. inspection is here to decide either they take your car immediately, or if they will allow you to drive it till the replacement arrives.
3. however, if your replacement is not arrived until end of October recalled car may be taken away anyway
4. when recalled car is taken away loaner is provided by dealership
5. the current deal/contract will be completely cancelled and all payments made for the current car will be refunded
6. the new deal will be worked out with the same dealership.
7. the replacement car will have all financial obligations from scratch, for example, if the current car is 4 month old lease, it won't count, the lease will start from scratch. 
8. Mileage put on the recalled car won't matter. Any wear won't matter neither.
9. New deal has to be as close as possible to the current deal. Monthly payments should stay same or better, even if the price of the new vehicle or interest gone up.
10. If 2015 models are not available clients can get 2016 for the same price.
11. If 2016 models have higher interest (which will make monthly payment higher), they can not change the interest of 2016, but they will have to reduce the total purchase price to match recalled vehicle monthly payments.

*There are still unique situations and other open questions:*

Q5: If 2015 model still available, can the client decline it and ask for 2016? Considering it is a new deal and for example the lease will start from scratch and end later than the first initial lease, which will make the car less of a value at the lease end.
Q8: Can the client ask for European delivery?
Q9: Can the client ask for European delivery, even if the acceptable car is available in Canada?

Everything above are just the rumours and are not confirmed, please do share your experience.

Best of luck with this recall.

----------------------------------------

UPDATES (AS PER RUMORS)

Q1: When the refund will be provided? At what stage? Is it somehow connected to the new deal? - Should not be connected to the new deal.
Q2: Can the client walk away from a new offer if he/she doesn't like it? - Should be able to, there are absolutely no obligations to buy something you don't like.
Q3: Can dealerships force the client to get another model because they can not or don't want to wait long for a factory order? - No
Q4: I've heard that I could keep my car if I sign a waiver. Is it true, and will they ask for remaining balance? - Not true, car has to be returned
Q6: If individual paint is not available in 2016, can they still manufacture it? - As per other posts/replies it wasn't possible to order individual paints if they don't exist for the model (not sure if it is dealers decission and true or not)
Q7: Can the client choose to deal with another dealership in regards to recall and replacement? - No


----------



## stonex1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread.

Hoping to see BMW come through with excellent customer service and make bad luck
turn good.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved the thread to the general BMW forum so we can keep everyone updated on this. I also added links to the two members that are having their cars recalled so far.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

1. Our car was taken without any inspection...due to its known position in the lot. Some cars had standing water and ice build up above the level of the windows. As well, de-icer was used.

2. A loaner has been provided: 428i xDrive GC (We had a 435i xDrive GC).

3. No 2015 replacement can be located...we are negotiating a 2016.

4. Have been informed that we will receive a car that is the same or better at our original price...this last point will have to be carefully negotiated.

5. No time limit on loaner, but an estimate of mid-November for new 2016 delivery.

6. New financial agreement...see 4. above.

7. Monthly payments will be the same, but check carefully that your total purchase liability is the same as or better than your original...watch out as contract numbers may not show this exact number. A complex algorithm is used to calculate the total obligation. For example, the returned payments from our first vehicle loan were applied to the new offer in a complex way that is not clear and could have meant we would pay more. This has been challenged.

8. The 2016 model has different packages and we needed to order the lumbar support separately, order a package that had some extra features to match our original car...AND we requested an additional package in compensation for this mess and all the trouble we went through when we made the original order as well as BMW's poor judgment in selling a compromised and potentially life threatening vehicle.


----------



## bimmr (Sep 30, 2014)

Beowulf65 said:


> 1. Our car was taken without any inspection...due to its known position in the lot. Some cars had standing water and ice build up above the level of the windows. As well, de-icer was used.
> 
> 2. A loaner has been provided: 428i xDrive GC (We had a 435i xDrive GC).
> 
> ...


I dont like how they keep insisting that the 'monthly payment' would be the same and make customers pay the difference in interest rate with a new agreement.

Due to the hikes of interest rate, then it is NOT the same... we will be paying more regardless.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

bimmr said:


> I dont like how they keep insisting that the 'monthly payment' would be the same and make customers pay the difference in interest rate with a new agreement.
> 
> Due to the hikes of interest rate, then it is NOT the same... we will be paying more regardless.


Is your car being recalled?


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

bimmr said:


> I dont like how they keep insisting that the 'monthly payment' would be the same and make customers pay the difference in interest rate with a new agreement.
> 
> Due to the hikes of interest rate, then it is NOT the same... we will be paying more regardless.


That won't work with us: if the interest rate is higher and the monthly payment is the same (which is what the CA first tried to set up) I pointed out that the loan will be paid off earlier than the full term, by having a down payment added into the equation that equalizes the total obligation over term to the same amount as our original . In our case, this would mean transferring all of our previous payments to the new loan and adjusting the total amount due before the down payment to an amount that results in the same total price for the purchase + Finance Charge as our original agreement. Check your numbers and make sure that the total cost to you is the same.


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

Beowulf65 said:


> 7. Monthly payments will be the same, but check carefully that your total purchase liability is the same as or better than your original...watch out as contract numbers may not show this exact number. A complex algorithm is used to calculate the total obligation. For example, the returned payments from our first vehicle loan were applied to the new offer in a complex way that is not clear and could have meant we would pay more. This has been challenged.
> 
> 8. The 2016 model has different packages and we needed to order the lumbar support separately, order a package that had some extra features to match our original car...AND we requested an additional package in compensation for this mess and all the trouble we went through when we made the original order as well as BMW's poor judgment in selling a compromised and potentially life threatening vehicle.


Thanks for the update:

Is your scenario for Lease or Financing? I would assume that for clients with lease it is a simpler process.

7. I would like to ask, why are they applying payments from the previous vehicle to the new loan? Don't they have to refund it in full?

8. Hopefully at the end the compensation will be at least 10-15K worth of free stuff. It is a lot of hassle and risk we went through.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Usser555 said:


> It is a lot of hassle and risk we went through.


I take it your car is also recalled? Will you please post your full story in the corresponding forum?

Tim


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Usser555 said:


> Thanks for the update:
> 
> Is your scenario for Lease or Financing? I would assume that for clients with lease it is a simpler process.
> 
> ...


It is financed.

7. Yes, they are refunding in full...it is our decision to apply our 7 months of payments to the new loan and pay it off sooner.

8. There aren't enough options available to get that much compensation, since we have no interest in performance packages. $3 -$4K is more reasonable given that our original vehicle was already moderately loaded.


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

tim330i said:


> I take it your car is also recalled? Will you please post your full story in the corresponding forum?
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Yes, you are correct, my car was also recalled, however, I just received the letter this week. I will call the dealer and arrange inspection. I will definitely post updates here, in this thread.

I don't even know how my story will turn out. I have individual paint M Performance Edition, which is by itself is loaded, and it won't be possible to get any compensation upgrades. Plus the color I love will not be available in 2016. Taking 2015 is out of the question since the contract will start from scratch nov/dec and by that time MY2015 will be too old to consider. I gathered a lot of information, as you can see at the start of the thread, (thanks for adding more useful info), and I'm ready to start negotiations, however, my case it will be quite unique. I either have to switch to another model or ask for a lower monthly payment.

Not sure how many M Performance Edition got recalled but there can't be many (175 units total in a limited production for 2015). Would be good to know how owners of the Edition negotiated. Of course there is always an opportunity to go for M, but then xDrive is not there, even though I don't think that M can not be driven in our winters.

Thanks for moving the thread to the proper section. Does it make sense to pin the thread to the top for time being?

It would be great to share our experience/stories with the recall (where possible), so we all can be threaded fairly.

Thanks Tim

Peter


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

Beowulf65 said:


> It is financed.
> 
> 7. Yes, they are refunding in full...it is our decision to apply our 7 months of payments to the new loan and pay it off sooner.
> 
> 8. There aren't enough options available to get that much compensation, since we have no interest in performance packages. $3 -$4K is more reasonable given that our original vehicle was already moderately loaded.


I'm in a similar situation (not much can be added to the car).

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

UPDATES (AS PER RUMORS)
Main thread message was updated

Q1: When the refund will be provided? At what stage? Is it somehow connected to the new deal? - Should not be connected to the new deal.
Q2: Can the client walk away from a new offer if he/she doesn't like it? - Should be able to, there are absolutely no obligations to buy something you don't like.
Q3: Can dealerships force the client to get another model because they can not or don't want to wait long for a factory order? - No
Q4: I've heard that I could keep my car if I sign a waiver. Is it true, and will they ask for remaining balance? - Not true, car has to be returned
Q7: Can the client choose to deal with another dealership in regards to recall and replacement? - No


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Usser555 said:


> UPDATES (AS PER RUMORS)
> Main thread message was updated
> 
> Q1: When the refund will be provided? At what stage? Is it somehow connected to the new deal? - Should not be connected to the new deal.


Our refund will be provided when the new car is delivered...until then we continue payments as usual and drive a similar loaner. The payments are essentially equity in the replacement vehicle...by our choice.


----------



## bimmr (Sep 30, 2014)

tim330i said:


> I take it your car is also recalled? Will you please post your full story in the corresponding forum?
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim,

Yes my car is affected. I have a 2015 x1 and received a call for recall 1-2 weeks ago, was very surprised and found this thread.

I am still in discussion with my dealership. Haven't heard anything back so far.



Usser555 said:


> UPDATES (AS PER RUMORS)
> Main thread message was updated
> 
> Q1: When the refund will be provided? At what stage? Is it somehow connected to the new deal? - Should not be connected to the new deal.
> ...


For Q2, my dealership told me that we can't walk away and get the 'cash back'. Not sure if this is just a sales tactic because now I think of it, it doesnt make sense if they can't find a car that I don't like and force me to take it.

It's not a toy we are talking about here lol. Hard to swallow something so expensive if I don't like it.



Beowulf65 said:


> That won't work with us: if the interest rate is higher and the monthly payment is the same (which is what the CA first tried to set up) I pointed out that the loan will be paid off earlier than the full term, by having a down payment added into the equation that equalizes the total obligation over term to the same amount as our original . In our case, this would mean transferring all of our previous payments to the new loan and adjusting the total amount due before the down payment to an amount that results in the same total price for the purchase + Finance Charge as our original agreement. Check your numbers and make sure that the total cost to you is the same.


Can you please elaborate this? I am going to try telling that to my dealership if they continue to explain to me about how "keeping the monthly payment the same" is my best choice... (kindda BS!)

Having said, i am not even sure if the amount they will be refunding me will go towards my 'total price of purchase'.

From what I heard, they want to keep all financial stuff the same so they can do a 1;1 swap without touching anything that has to do with payments/loans at all.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

bimmr said:


> Can you please elaborate this? I am going to try telling that to my dealership if they continue to explain to me about how "keeping the monthly payment the same" is my best choice... (kindda BS!)
> 
> Having said, i am not even sure if the amount they will be refunding me will go towards my 'total price of purchase'.
> 
> From what I heard, they want to keep all financial stuff the same so they can do a 1;1 swap without touching anything that has to do with payments/loans at all.


It is rather complicated...you can use this online calculator to work out the total cost of your present loan and then the total cost of your new offer to finance.

http://www.thecalculatorsite.com/finance/calculators/carloancalculator.php

Given that the new offer will likely have a higher interest rate, the amount financed will have to be lower than your original in order for the loan payments to be the same. However, you will still likely find that you are paying more than you would have had you simply continued with your existing loan. This is due to the higher interest rate AND the fact that the new loan will be paid off at a later date than your original. So, let's say you have made 7 months of payments on your old loan, when you get your payments back you apply them to your new loan (okay...I think you could wait until 7 months before the end of the new loan and then pay it off completely) and the total cost to you should be the same. Check your total obligation on the new offer to finance: after you deduct your previously made payments from that number, the result should equal the remaining obligation on your present loan. You can easily figure out your remaining obligation on your present loan by subtracting the payments you have already made from the total obligation.

When the two numbers are equal, you have a deal at the same price.


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all, we also have been effected by this recall we finally got our recall letter yesterday. I had already contacted the dealership as I saw the recall code online and called them to get more details of the recall. Our car passed the inspection so we get to continue to drive it until the replacement car arrives. I have described our experience here, http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=867312

Cam.


----------



## cjnnewman (Sep 17, 2015)

*Wow*

That's what I like to see, tells me I've chosen a great first car brand, one that will most likely last me my lifetime.


----------



## MTHX (Sep 18, 2015)

Usser555 said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Yes, you are correct, my car was also recalled, however, I just received the letter this week. I will call the dealer and arrange inspection. I will definitely post updates here, in this thread.
> 
> ...


I have a 335 xi m performance lacuna seca blue.

No way to have the same color. They took back my car yesterday.

I'm in a negociation process right now.
Take your time before taking a new one.

For your info, go try a c450 amg mercedes .... 
And came back after to your bmw dealer


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

MTHX said:


> I have a 335 xi m performance lacuna seca blue.
> 
> No way to have the same color. They took back my car yesterday.
> 
> ...


There is no way to get the same color even with 2015? Did they offer to you to stay with 2015, or you just told them 2016 is what you take?

How do they handle the rest: compensation, model upgrades, interest rates, etc?
Would they offer European Delivery?


----------



## Cammc (Jun 20, 2015)

Usser555 said:


> Hopefully you got fair compensation. In my case my dealer is not treating me bad, however as of this moment I see no compensation (yet). I'm still waiting for replacement car to arrive so I can look at it and decide if I even like the new colour. It might happen that I won't like it, then I will walk away. I had very unique car and not planning to replace with non-unique car. Of course if there is a fair compensation I can think about it. Did you get any compensation?


If you are referring to perks or extras from the dealership then no. I got the sense from our sales manager that a new car was compensation enough. We did get money back as we did go from the MPE to a non-unique car so the difference in pricing came back to us. I do have to mention we did get excellent service from them as we found ourselves in a sticky spot during the transition. The day the replacement car arrived at the dealership I was out of town on a work trip and the rear driver side tire blew out. They towed the car back and dug up replacement wheel to put on the car allowing us to keep the recall car for the remainder of the week including a weekend road trip we had planned. We didn't get charged for a tire replacement so BMW Canada gets that one back with just three tires 

Cheers,
Cam.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

Well...we have a Production Date: Week 44. All money (deposit and payments) has been returned to us. Our trade in value will be applied to the 2016 435i xDrive Gran Coupé. We will pay the deposit and payments as a down payment on the new car and as a result our monthly payments will be lower than before.

In the end, a good deal: drive a Bimmer free for 8 months and get a MY2016 that is identical to our 2015 (plus fog lights) with some additional features for which we pay roughly dealer cost.


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Beowulf, of the extra $1400 you are paying, is it identifiable how much of that is related to the higher interest rate?

They want me to take on the 1.9% interest vs the 0.9% rate I had signed on for the previous car. They are giving me the $900 m package for free but want another $1000 of interest payments. I don't know if I will win this battle though... going on 7 weeks.


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry I should've have introduced my situation properly to the forum,

1. Purchased 2015 328xi sport new at the end of June.
2. Recalled car August 21
3. Was told by sales rep that all my payments would be refunded and that he had a similar replacement in stock, exact same specs but diff colour + m package ($900) which he would waive. Tint costs would be reimbursed. Existing financing rate, monthly payments and final balloon payment would stay exactly the same.
4. Wait 4 weeks for car to arrive
5. Car arrives, told by sales rep that BMW Canada now wants to keep all of my payments ($2300 worth) as a "rental fee" for driving the car for three months, everything else can stay the same. Do not agree with any of it. I only drove the car for a little over a month and a half. Sales associate says they will have to go back to BMW Canada.
6. New offer, I can have all my payments back but I have to pay an extra $1000 worth of payments due to increased finance rate of 0.9% to 1.9%. I reject.
7. Speak with dealership sales manager, he agrees with me and is now approaching BMW Canada to pay nothing additional. Currently waiting reply.

Hope this provides some insight and what to watch out for when dealing with your deals...


----------



## ratucker3 (Aug 10, 2014)

*viewable database*

Is there a viewable database of VIN #'s that owners can search to confirm a unit is not involved?


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

mjf2k said:


> Sorry I should've have introduced my situation properly to the forum,
> 
> 1. Purchased 2015 328xi sport new at the end of June.
> 2. Recalled car August 21
> ...


I can't really say where the extra $1400 "comes from" as the financing rate is higher (2.9% as compared to the original 1.9%) and the 2016 vehicle price is higher ($1921, tax included). However the car has extra options compared to our 2015. The dealer discounted the price so that our total price paid (Total amount due + finance charge) is $1400 more. That is fair compensation to our way of thinking as we will have had 8 months of free Bimmer driving and are getting a MY2016 with extra options.

As to your situation: I have been told by BMW Canada that the dealer is the one responsible for the "deal". As I understand it, BMW Canada has nothing to do with wanting to keep all your payments. All of our payments were returned by BMW Financial Services. As well, our dealer refunded our deposit. We will use the refunded deposit and our refunded payments as a down payment on the new car and this reduces our monthly payments. The real bottom line is simple: How much would you have paid in total for your original car and how much will you pay in total for the replacement.

The real key in your process is 3. That is your deal as offered...require them to stick to it! They simply have to discount the Total MSRP so that once you apply your returned payments (+ any deposit and/or trade in , if applicable) to the new purchase, you end up paying the same total amount. It doesn't matter if the finance rate is higher as long as you pay the same total amount.

We are getting more compensation (8 months free driving versus 2 months and MY2016) so we are paying more...also a 435i xDrive Gran Coupé.

Your "3." deal sounds fair to my way of thinking and I really question the implication that BMW Canada has to approve anything. Call BMW Customer Service if you have any doubts. In any case if the Sales Manager gets "approval" whether internal or external, it doesn't matter: you are good to go.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

ratucker3 said:


> Is there a viewable database of VIN #'s that owners can search to confirm a unit is not involved?


Call your dealer or check online under Owners/For Owners/My BMW.


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

Beowulf I think you're absolutely right.

I just got a message that the sales manager worked it out and now we are good to go.

I suspect they got some extra compensation from BMW Canada to cover their costs.



Beowulf65 said:


> I can't really say where the extra $1400 "comes from" as the financing rate is higher (2.9% as compared to the original 1.9%) and the 2016 vehicle price is higher ($1921, tax included). However the car has extra options compared to our 2015. The dealer discounted the price so that our total price paid (Total amount due + finance charge) is $1400 more. That is fair compensation to our way of thinking as we will have had 8 months of free Bimmer driving and are getting a MY2016 with extra options.
> 
> As to your situation: I have been told by BMW Canada that the dealer is the one responsible for the "deal". As I understand it, BMW Canada has nothing to do with wanting to keep all your payments. All of our payments were returned by BMW Financial Services. As well, our dealer refunded our deposit. We will use the refunded deposit and our refunded payments as a down payment on the new car and this reduces our monthly payments. The real bottom line is simple: How much would you have paid in total for your original car and how much will you pay in total for the replacement.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

I really think the dealership wanted to keep the payments

Then they blamed bmw Canada as their reason to conduct business that way

I do think that there was a finance rate differential though that no one wanted to pocket. So now BMW Canada or the dealership worked out an agreement. 

Hopefully everything is settled correctly now. Last time he said it was good to go he changed the terms on me last minute. 

Thanks for all of your advice


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

mjf2k said:


> Beowulf I think you're absolutely right.
> 
> I just got a message that the sales manager worked it out and now we are good to go.
> 
> I suspect they got some extra compensation from BMW Canada to cover their costs.


I am pretty sure that each dealer gets a credit when the recalled car is returned. The deal on the replacement is in the dealer's hands, however the dealer cannot change the Financing offered by BMW. If it is the same model year, the financing could stay the same. In our case, it is a MY2016 and so the rate is set by BMW's present finance rates. It is then up to the dealer to adjust for _fair compensation_...italics mine.


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

Just picked up my replacement. 2015 328i x drive m sport estoril blue. 

They agreed to lower the purchase price to make the finance rate match and waive any additional fees. So it all worked out in the end but over three weeks of negotiating. 

He said I would get all my previous payments back but he was all mysterious about how it works which really bugged me. He said I would either get it direct deposit or in cheque form. I had him write me an email confirming I would get all payments back in case I had to deal with BMW finance directly.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

mjf2k said:


> Just picked up my replacement. 2015 328i x drive m sport estoril blue.
> 
> They agreed to lower the purchase price to make the finance rate match and waive any additional fees. So it all worked out in the end but over three weeks of negotiating.
> 
> He said I would get all my previous payments back but he was all mysterious about how it works which really bugged me. He said I would either get it direct deposit or in cheque form. I had him write me an email confirming I would get all payments back in case I had to deal with BMW finance directly.


Great news! Congratulations! :thumbup:

Our payments came back directly into our account, as the payments were drawn directly from our account. It was all done by BMW Financial Services and the refund actually was in the account before we received the letter of confirmation.


----------



## mjf2k (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh good to know the money came in so quickly. 

What kind of letter did you receive? I was wondering if I need something to prove the previous loan was discharged.


----------



## Beowulf65 (Mar 28, 2015)

We received two letters:

1. Notification of the refund.

2. Notification of the release of registration held in support of our obligation to BMW Canada: TOTAL DISCHARGE


----------



## rangelpm (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi guys,
I dropped off my car today at the dealership to have my winter tires installed and they said i have a recall service to be done. When i Log into my BMW.ca i see the recall code is 63 80 15RC which is the replacement..

BMW told me they need to do a computer upgrade... confusing as i would think BMW would not repeat recall code for different types of services...

Any idea?


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

I’m kind of wondering if my case is unique and rare and most other affected clients are already done with their negotiations.

I had some sample quotations from my dealer at the beginning, but didn’t hear from them over a month by now, not sure if they are in any hurry at all. I’m still waiting for them to prepare a couple of vehicles for me to choose from (since the color I had is not available anymore, and I told them I will look first and let them know if I will take it, I may still say “no”). I can wait, I’m not in the hurry neither, I’m driving brand new loaner, it is a winter time anyway, the price for the loaner is right $0/m, the interest rate gone down in November of MY2015 (I will be saving more, the later they get their act together). Two more weeks and they will have clearance with December rates.

Does anybody know if December rates for older models will go down even more in December. Is there a place I can look up interest rate archive?

Kind of wondering if just my dealer is not in the hurry or there are many other clients who are still waiting for negotiations.


----------



## gabman (Nov 29, 2010)

I am about to take delivery of a replacement vehicle 535XI next week and am a bit concerned about the "Deal" I am being offered. I leased 
a 2015 F10 back in June , this car was a Push Forward deal on a 2012 535XI which I was leasing that had about 6 months remaining on the Lease, I was let out of my lease on the 2012 and was put into a new 2015 535XI for very close to the same payments I was paying on my 2012. In September I was contacted by my dealer who explained that my car was one of the effected vehicles. I was told that there were no 2015's around in the same configeration that I had MSport Package , Premium Package and MPerformance Package. They took my 2015 in to be checked and it was fine so they have allowed me to continue driving it. My 2016 arrived a couple of weeks ago , with the holidays here I told them I would take it first week of January after they did the Tints. About a week ago , I spoke with my dealer and they are offering me a refund of $ 2600.00. 

My 2015 lease was for 39 months and the interest rate I got at the time was 1.15% , I have already made 6 lease payments on my 2015 amounting to $ 7793.00 tax in . The dealer told me that they were getting about 7k back from BMW but with the new interest rate and with buying me out of my old lease they needed the difference between the 7K and the refund offered of $ 2600.00 to keep me at my same payments.

I told them fine but I want the new lease to be for 33 months as I have already paid out 6 months of my lease, there reply was that they have to start a new 39 month lease . They also stated that I Had the use of my 2015 for all these months so in effect I am getting a brand new car for the same payments and a refund of 2600.00 , it is great deal and they cannot do anything more. 

So, has anyone had a similar story and if so , how did you fair on your deal, I am just trying to determine if that extra 5K should be coming my way or if my dealer is being fair given my circumstances ? Thanks


----------



## Usser555 (Sep 11, 2015)

gabman said:


> I am about to take delivery of a replacement vehicle 535XI next week and am a bit concerned about the "Deal" I am being offered. I leased
> 
> a 2015 F10 back in June , this car was a Push Forward deal on a 2012 535XI which I was leasing that had about 6 months remaining on the Lease, I was let out of my lease on the 2012 and was put into a new 2015 535XI for very close to the same payments I was paying on my 2012. In September I was contacted by my dealer who explained that my car was one of the effected vehicles. I was told that there were no 2015's around in the same configeration that I had MSport Package , Premium Package and MPerformance Package. They took my 2015 in to be checked and it was fine so they have allowed me to continue driving it. My 2016 arrived a couple of weeks ago , with the holidays here I told them I would take it first week of January after they did the Tints. About a week ago , I spoke with my dealer and they are offering me a refund of $ 2600.00.
> 
> ...


You should review every single detail before signing. I may be wrong, but as per my understanding, dealer doesn't have to buy you out of your lease and take your money because of it. It is very simple. Your old lease contract is void. They take your car and refund every single payment back to you in 1-2 weeks. The new deal is a brand new deal and starts from scratch, however if you don't like it you don't have to take the new car. This is where you can negotiate for a much better deal (even better than the one you had initially). Plus all the upgrades you did to your old car (tint etc) should be paid by them.


----------

